# 29 Year Old With Brain Cancer, Chooses to Die With Dignity on November 1, 2014



## SeaBreeze (Oct 16, 2014)

Rather than suffer through the pain and everything else associated with her terminal brain cancer, this young lady, Brittany Maynard, is choosing to die with dignity using an assisted suicide doctor.  I wish they were available in every state, maybe some day.  http://elitedaily.com/life/brittany-maynard-death-exclusive/798957/


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 17, 2014)

So young to be faced with such a fate and how to handle it.  She deserves a tremendous amount of admiration and sympathy...


----------



## oakapple (Oct 17, 2014)

Ralphy1 said:


> So young to be faced with such a fate and how to handle it. She deserves a tremendous amount of admiration and sympathy...


 Could not have put it any better myself Ralphy.


----------



## Debby (Oct 18, 2014)

Every so often I remember her and glance at the date on my computer.  I can't imagine how she and her family are feeling and dealing these days.


----------



## WhatInThe (Oct 26, 2014)

Tough call but I absolutely respect HER decision. She is right about dignity. I think too many do NOT realize how undignified many become in their final days. She's old enough to see or realize the rigors of medical treatment AND it's side effects. On one hand she has realistic expectations on what the US medical system can do for her. Too many simply wait around for a pill or procedure to cure and that definitely includes too many seniors. On the other one must ask how many alternative or experimental treatments did she try and how a brain tumor might affect her decision making. Right now I don't think it has. All those clichés and platitudes like put up the good fight etc are exactly that, they are not the cure or best outcome for the entire situation. YOU should end the fight on your terms. The white surrender flag came about for a reason. As did sayings like time to throw in the towel.

Becoming a pile of goo stuck with tubes & attached to devices keeping one alive while some stranger wipes your butt and dribble off your chin is not dignified. This is should be more motivation for those healthy to work on staying healthy. DO NOT WAIT FOR SOMEONE OR SOMETHING TO HELP YOU OUT. 

BEST WISHES to this girl and her family.


PEACE


----------



## Knightofalbion (Oct 26, 2014)

Very brave to choose death with dignity, though she and everyone else should not be faced with the option of  'our way' or death.
So many natural treatments out there, that have helped many and saved many, and could help and save many more, were it not for the medical fascism that keeps these things from public knowledge and availability.


----------



## pchrise (Oct 26, 2014)

Wish her Peace


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 26, 2014)

I just hope that she isn't planning to make a Hollywood production out of this.
There are some things that ought to be private, if dignity is what you are aiming for.
Birth and dying are two that come to mind.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 27, 2014)

Let's hope that the publicity helps push further legalization of assisted suicide...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 31, 2014)

Looks like she's having second thoughts?  http://www.cnn.com/2014/10/29/healt...ideo/​?cid=ob_articlesidebarall&iref=obinsite


----------



## metasegue (Oct 31, 2014)

*I have a hard time understanding why anyone with intelligence and sensitivity would want to put their friends and family through this trauma. One way or another, she could obtain a pistol...I'd respect that.*


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 31, 2014)

I don't have brain cancer so I won't judge her.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 1, 2014)

metasegue said:


> *I have a hard time understanding why anyone with intelligence and sensitivity would want to put their friends and family through this trauma. One way or another, she could obtain a pistol...I'd respect that.*



Do you mean the trauma of her death from brain cancer, or the trauma of suicide with the medication?  Not trying to be a smart a**, just didn't understand what you meant.

I wouldn't want to put my friends and family through the trauma of skull fragments, brains and blood all over the place, either, which would happen if she used a pistol.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 1, 2014)

metasegue said:


> *I have a hard time understanding why anyone with intelligence and sensitivity would want to put their friends and family through this trauma. One way or another, she could obtain a pistol...I'd respect that.*



I had thought of this as well when I first heard about this lady's situation, but then you have to remember that using a firearm is a "hard" way of going - I can verify from personal experience Butterfly's statement of the results.

Not everyone is geared to taking the "hard" way ...


----------



## Jackie22 (Nov 1, 2014)

Ralphy1 said:


> Let's hope that the publicity helps push further legalization of assisted suicide...



I agree.


----------



## Debby (Nov 1, 2014)

Yep, that's gotta be a better way to do it if she's going to.  Rather than all of them quietly gathering with her and sharing her last hours, with gentle music and a lovely environment and everyone being able to say goodbye and hold one another in their arms, how much better that she take a gun, blow her brains out privately and then some member of the family come upon her broken body in a pool of blood.

Sorry metaseque, the gun idea is awful and if I had a terminal disease that was definitely going to kill me, I'd be righteously enraged that while women can abort their unborn fetuses because 'its their body to do with as they(women) chose) I am forced to go out looking for a weapon to secretly kill the dying body that I thought 'was mine'.




metasegue said:


> *I have a hard time understanding why anyone with intelligence and sensitivity would want to put their friends and family through this trauma. One way or another, she could obtain a pistol...I'd respect that.*


----------



## Davey Jones (Nov 1, 2014)

Its Nov 1st..anything?I dont see anything in the news.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 1, 2014)

Davey Jones said:


> Its Nov 1st..anything?I dont see anything in the news.



She decided not to do it today. She said she isn't changing her mind to do it, it's just a question of when.


----------



## metasegue (Nov 1, 2014)

*I mean: why draw media attention to an intensely private matter. Why make your family wring themselves out in public? A couple hundred bucks in any town can get the "medication" you need. I mean...who's writing the book and the sequel "Commercializing Suicide II"? *


----------



## Debby (Nov 2, 2014)

Maybe the reason she chose to draw attention to her plight is to further the conversation that people across the country are being forced to endure great suffering during the time of their deaths.  Not everyone has the ability to make a move to Oregon like she and her family did.  

People and families like hers shouldn't have to 'break the law' and obtain illegal drugs to end their lives when they are suffering a terminal illness.  They shouldn't have to endure the misery of losing a loved one and possibly facing jail when that was discovered?

This is an issue that needs to be discussed everywhere and laws need to be changed so that protections can be enacted (permission being granted by trained medical boards, etc.) and the correct medications given so that it is quick and painless and no one winds up in jail as a result.  If I was her at this time of history, I'd do the same thing.  I'd make sure everyone was talking about it because that's how change/improvement comes.  Lots of discussion and numerous 'examples'.

My heart goes out to her and her family.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 2, 2014)

I never for one minute believed she would actually do it on November 1st..


----------



## Twixie (Nov 2, 2014)

Strange isn't it...we let people die in horrible agony..and refuse to help them along their way..

And yet..if we make an animal suffer either from neglect or lack of veterinary assistance.we can go to jail!!


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 2, 2014)

Twixie said:


> Strange isn't it...we let people die in horrible agony..and refuse to help them along their way..
> 
> And yet..if we make an animal suffer either from neglect or lack of veterinary assistance.we can go to jail!!



My sentiments exactly twixie..


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 2, 2014)

I understand she now lives in Oregon where assisted suicide is legal...  She is the one who has decided to postpone her decision.. Which of course is her right.


----------



## Twixie (Nov 2, 2014)

Then why has she decided to go public??

It's like a tease!


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 2, 2014)

I think she has decided she still has a little more time with her family.  And if that is so, I am very glad for her.  She chose the Nov. 1 date as an arbitrary one, and went public to get a serious discussion started as to right to die issues.  I think it's a good thing that people are talking about it and I hope we can get to the point where everyone has the same access to assistance that people in Oregon do.  I think it is high time we started talking about the reality of death and quit acting like it is some kind of mystical, hush-hush thing that we talk about in euphemisms like "passed away" and "went home to be with the Lord."  It is death, and it's not very pretty, and can be downright horrific, to say the least.

She certainly has no obligation to anyone to carry out her wishes of a dignified death on Nov. 1.  She has no obligation to make her death public, and she has no obligation to anyone not to change her mind.  I, for one, am very glad for her that she feels she has a little more time to be with friends and family.


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 2, 2014)

Kind thoughts, Butterfly. I'm glad that she has chosen to live a little longer too and wish her some joy in however many days she has left with her family.


----------



## Prairie dog (Nov 2, 2014)

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/manit...-dies-by-assisted-suicide-in-zurich-1.1315114


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 2, 2014)

She's at rest now.

http://www.smh.com.au/lifestyle/life/brittany-maynard-ends-her-own-life-20141103-11g21q.html


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 2, 2014)

May they both rest peacefully.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Nov 3, 2014)

How to understand how one so young, and those even younger, deserve such a fate...


----------



## Debby (Nov 3, 2014)

I'm glad that her suffering is over.

As to the Winnipeg lady, she shouldn't have had to round up her family at great expense to go to Zurich!  That's offensive that my government forces a sick and dying woman to travel like that to find relief.  By golly, this calls for a letter to my MP today!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Nov 3, 2014)

Hopefully, assisted suicide will be become a right soon...


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 3, 2014)

Ralphy1, for once I agree with you.


----------

